# Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )



## thorsten 46 (20. März 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Mein Name ist Thorsten, habe seit 2 Jahren einen Fischteich der sich von selbst im Gleichgewicht halten sollte

Größe: 8m x 12m x 1.50m, Kiesumrandung
Bachlauf: 12m lang, 50cm breit, 20cm tief, mit Kiesfüllung
Fischbesatz: 3 Kois, 4 Karpfen, 3 Rotfedern, 3 __ Giebel, Größe 5 - 15cm

Ich bin aber nicht so recht zufrieden, da weder Sicht noch Pflanzenwachstum gut ist.
In der Flachwasserzohne sind die Pflanzenwurzeln mit braunen Schwebalgen überzogen.
Jetzt möchte ich doch einen Filter einbauen und überlege ob ich dieses Wasser noch über
den Bachlauf pumpe.
Ich denke die verdunstung wird sehr hoch werden oder soll ich den Filter seperat reinlaufen
lassen?

Danke im vorraus!

Hier noch einige Bilder


----------



## steffenK (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Thorsten,

durch das bewegte Wasser am Bachlauf liegt die Verdunstung im Gegensatz zu einem Teich ohne Bachlauf sowieso höher, das merke ich am eigenen Bachlauf im Sommer deutlich. Da aber im Bachlauf immer Wasser nachgeliefert wird, kann die Verdunstung immer auf "100%" Wasser zurückgreifen, es wird ja im Bach nie leer sein. Daher denke ich, wird sich eine Erhöhung der Durchflussmenge im Bachlauf nicht auf die sowieso erhöhte Verdunstungsrate auswirken.
Da am Bachlauf ein besonderes Mikroklima entsteht, habe ich ihn mit Farnen und Gräsern bepflanzt. Dann haben die Pflanzen wenigstens noch etwas vom verdunstenden Wasser. Zudem wirkt ein bepflanzter Bachlauf an sich als Filter, da die Pflanzen dem Wasser weitere Nährstoffe entziehen. ICh würde das Filterwasser über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich fließen lassen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thorsten 46 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Steffen,
danke für deine Nachricht! Nochmal auf den Bachlauf zurück zu kommen, ich habe diesen nicht die ganze Zeit laufen eben wegen der großen Verdunstung. Der Bachlauf ist noch nicht so richtig mit Pflanzen angewachsen.
Selbst die Pflanzen im Teich machen noch nicht so die Luftsprünge. Ich nehme mal an das liegt an den Braunalgen die sich an den Pflanzenwurzeln abgesetzt haben. 
Dazu mal ein paar Bilder
 [/ATTACH]


----------



## Annett (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Thorsten.

Deine Pflanzen wachsen im Moment noch nicht, weil es ihnen bis vor wenigen Tagen noch viel zu kalt war.
Da hilft nur Geduld. 
Allerdings würde ich alle braunen + matschigen Pflanzenteile aus dem Teich entfernen. Sie bilden nur die Lebensgrundlage für die nächste Algenpopulation, die garantiert kommen wird.


Bezüglich Eingangsfrage: Lass den Filter nicht dauerhaft über den Bachlauf in den Teich laufen. Die dadurch bedingten Temperaturschwankungen und der CO2-Austrieb machen nur Ärger... Dann lieber einen regelbaren Bypass vom Filter zum Bachlauf, der bei Bedarf aktiviert werden kann.


----------



## thorsten 46 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Annett,
danke für Deinen Ratschlag ! Habe es mir bald so gedacht. Ich werde den Filter selber bauen und ihn am Zaun
in der Ecke platzieren. Ich denke da ist er auch vor starker Sonneneinstrahlung geschützt.
Noch 2 Bilder dazu.


----------



## thorsten 46 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Annett
Mit den Bildern hochladen muß ich wohl noch ein bischen üben !
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## steffenK (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Thorsten,

mit der Erwärmung hat Annett recht. Durch den Bachlaufbetrieb erwärmt sich das Wasser stärker als ohne. Mein Bachlauf liegt (leider) stark in der Sonne, dadurch habe ich zwischen Bacheinlauf und Bachpumpe einen relativ hohen Algenwuchs, allein durch das warme Wasser. Im restlichen Teich wachsen wenig Algen. Man sieht an der Algenspur gut, wo das warme Wasser strömt. Den Bachlauf will ich durch Randbepflanzung noch stärker beschatten.
Da mein Bachlauf das ganze Jahr durchläuft, bleibt der Sauerstoffgehalt des Teiches über alle Jahreszeiten konstant (es gibt keinen Sauerstoffüberschuss, aber auch kein defizit, vgl. die Grafik auf der Naturagart-Homepage).

Deine Pflanzen kommen noch, nur Geduld. Wenn bis zum Mai kein Austrieb zu sehen ist, sind sie aber wohl erfroren. Wobei manche Gräser erst sehr spät austreiben.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thorsten 46 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Steffen,

ich habe  Kois,  Rotfedern,  Karpfen und __ Giebel in meinen Teich. Möchte aber gerne auch noch andere heimische
Fischarten einsetzen. Was meinst Du zu __ Moderlieschen, __ Bitterling, Stichling und __ Goldorfe.
Gibt es auch eine Sorte die __ Algenfresser ist ?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Olli.P (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter über Bachlauf pumpen ( Verdunstung ? )*

Hallo Thorsten,

versuch's mal mit __ Wimpelkarpfen über Tante g....le........


----------

